
Antarctic temperature rises above 20C for first time on record - melonkidney
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/13/antarctic-temperature-rises-above-20c-first-time-record
======
xupybd
As a lay person I find it really hard to understand the significance of this
single days temperature reading. It sounds alarming but I have no idea how to
view that single data point. I wish they'd go into more detail in explaining
that in these sorts of articles.

------
chrisco255
Paper mentions Thwaites glacier but does not mention the subsea volcanoes
contributing to ice loss in the West Antarctic:
[https://www.livescience.com/46194-volcanoes-melt-
antarctic-g...](https://www.livescience.com/46194-volcanoes-melt-antarctic-
glaciers.html)

Antarctica as a whole has seen a slight increase in ice over the last 40
years, with record extent being achieved as recently as 2014:

[https://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/](https://nsidc.org/data/seaice_index/)

~~~
melling
Simply saying there’s more ice doesn’t attempt to get to the bottom of it.

“At the end of the last Ice Age, the air became warmer and carried more
moisture across the continent, doubling the amount of snow dropped on the ice
sheet,” Zwally said

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-
gains-o...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/nasa-study-mass-gains-of-
antarctic-ice-sheet-greater-than-losses)

We should start to go deeper.

~~~
throwaway5752
Further, the submitted article here directly addresses it

 _" Schaefer said the temperature of the peninsula, the South Shetland Islands
and the James Ross archipelago, which Seymour is part of, has been erratic
over the past 20 years. After cooling in the first decade of this century, it
has warmed rapidly.:_

